# girlfriend



## just_add_h2o_here

hi.. i was just wondering if anyone can tell me what the word girlfriend is in arabic.. 

also, does anyone know of some sort of like a dictionary to translate english-arabic but not in arabic script? ive looked at the resources thread but there doesnt seem to be one in there..


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums. 

The word for "girlfriend" in Arabic is the same as the feminine word for "friend" - صديقة.

As for the dictionary, I don't know of one but please don't ask two different questions in the same thread (WR Rule #10 - please take a look at our rules).

Welcome again!


----------



## alien01

Hi sorry to mess in the thread but could you Elroy write the world "girlfriend" not in the arabic letters i mean could you write it with standard english alphabet. I know that it is possible to write arabic words in those both ways. Thanks


----------



## elroy

*Sadiiqa* 

There are actually various ways to transliterate; that's just one of them.


----------



## just_add_h2o_here

i was just about to ask the same thing.. thanks for the reply.. would you mind writing the pronounciation for it as well?

btw, sorry bout the double question - i guess i missed that part out..


----------



## Whodunit

just_add_h2o_here said:
			
		

> would you mind writing the pronounciation for it as well?


 
Elroy has already done that: Sadiiqa

the capitalized "S" indicates an emphatic voiceless S. The "ii" means longing the "i" (pronounced like in sh*ee*t). The "q" is a sound that almost only exists in Arabic. It is pronounced somewhere near the larynx and sounds like a "choked k". 

The stress falls on "dii".


----------



## ayed

Pronunciation :
Sa.dee.gah.


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> Pronunciation :
> Sa.dee.gah.


 
This is not a standard pronunciation.  I am assuming it is Saudi?


----------



## anlifa

Hi everyone,
I've heard also SAHIBA صحيبة
as girlfriend, is it correct? Or its a dialectal form?

 (I'm not sure about the arabic writing...)

bslama


----------



## anlifa

ah, and in algerian dialect CHEBBA شابّة
I think its also usual


----------



## ayed

anlifa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I've heard also SAHIBAصحيبه
> as girlfriend, is it correct? Or its a dialectal form?
> 
> (I'm not sure about the arabic writing...)
> 
> bslama


As I often hear it :
*sa.HEEbah*(long vowel "hee")(colloquial)
*SA.hibah*(short vowel"hib"(MSA)


----------



## Josh_

anlifa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I've heard also SAHIBA صحيبة
> as girlfriend, is it correct? Or its a dialectal form?
> 
> (I'm not sure about the arabic writing...)
> 
> bslama


I believe it should be spelled *صاحبة* .  And at least in Egyptian pronunciation, the alif is shortened and the 'i' is elided, so it is pronounced SaHba.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> I believe it should be spelled *صاحبة* . And at least in Egyptian pronunciation, the alif is shortened and the 'i' is elided, so it is pronounced SaHba.


 
Yes, that is the correct spelling.

In Palestinian Arabic it's pronounced "SaaHbe."  The first "a" is kept long, the "i" disappears completely, and the final "a" becomes "e."  (The standard pronunciation is "SaaHiba").


----------



## MarcB

elroy said:
			
		

> This is not a standard pronunciation. I am assuming it is Saudi?


 
Yes sa dee ga is Saudi and gulf as well as southern and bedouin in African countries.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:
			
		

> This is not a standard pronunciation. I am assuming it is Saudi?


The pronunciation is :

*SA.dee.gah.*I intentionally dissect the word so as to be easy for uttering but when pronounced fast, then it would be in full .Otherwise, pronounced as:
*SA.dee.gat(on)* do you mean this?


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> The pronunciation is :
> 
> *SA.dee.gah.*I intentionally dissect the word so as to be easy for uttering but when pronounced fast, then it would be in full .Otherwise, pronounced as:
> *SA.dee.gat(on)* do you this?


 
I was referring to your pronunciation of the ق as a "g."  It is a "q" in standard Arabic, a guttural "k" sound.


----------



## MarcB

elroy said:
			
		

> I was referring to your pronunciation of the ق as a "g." It is a "q" in standard Arabic, a guttural "k" sound.


* 
While waiting for Ayed, I will try and answer. For colloquial. 
In Iraq, Bahrain and most of Arabia, Libya, Chad, Sudan, Southern Egypt 
and some villages and the southern part of most of the Maghreb and among Bedouin in many countries the ق is pronounced as g in English go. In the cities of Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Jordan and Northern Egypt it is as alif. In villages there, as alif or k or as in MSA.
In the north of the Maghreb countries as in MSA
*


----------



## elroy

MarcB said:
			
		

> *While waiting for Ayed, I will try and answer. For colloquial. *
> *In Iraq, Bahrain and most of Arabia, Libya, Chad, Sudan, Southern Egypt *
> *and some villages and the southern part of most of the Maghreb and among Bedouin in many countries theق is pronounced as g in English go. In the cities of Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Jordan and Northern Egypt it is as alif. In villages there, as alif or k or as in MSA.*
> *In the north of the Maghreb countries as in MSA*


 
Thanks for the info.  I am aware of this pronunciation since it is common in some Palestinian areas.  However, it is not a _standard_ pronunciation and as such should not be given unless it is clearly specified that a certain dialect is being referred to.


----------



## MarcB

Hi Elroy,
I was sure that you knew that already. I figured you asked the question for the benefit of other learners like me. From your response I believe my assumption was right.


----------



## ayed

MarcB said:
			
		

> Hi Elroy,
> I was sure that you knew that already. I figured you asked the question for the benefit of other learners like me. From your response I believe my assumption was right.


Well, MarcB !you have covered eveything .
I do know that *ق* is pronounced as in"_g_o".
To prounounce it in MSA,move your tongue back while uttering or prounonce the word"sin*g*" trying to say "g"in full sound.


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> Well, MarcB !you have covered eveything .
> I do know that *ق* is pronounced as in"_g_o".


 
In your dialect, yes.



> To prounounce it in MSA,move your tongue back while uttering or prounonce the word"sin*g*" trying to say "g"in full sound.


 
I don't know about that.  To me, it's closer to a "k" sound.  I wouldn't know how to describe the pronunciation though.


----------



## elyassouri

assalam alikom
the right word of GIRLFRIEND in arabic is : KHALILA


----------



## Arabelle

Khalila is rather a 'partner', I guess.


----------



## elroy

elyassouri said:
			
		

> assalam alikom
> the right word of GIRLFRIEND in arabic is : KHALILA


 
Says who?  In which dialect?

In my dialect nobody uses this word to mean "girlfriend."  In fact, the only context I've ever heard any form of this word used is خليل الله - a title sometimes given to the prophet Abraham. 

In standard Arabic, I assume this word simply means "close friend" - without any romantic connotations.


----------



## Arabelle

It's used elroy, and has a 'romantic' connotation, maybe even stronger as it reaches 'partnership'.
That's my understanding, at least.

How about rafeeqat?


----------



## elroy

Arabelle said:
			
		

> It's used elroy, and has a 'romantic' connotation, maybe even stronger as it reaches 'partnership'.
> That's my understanding, at least.




Are you talking about a dialect or MSA?



> How about rafeeqat?


 
To me, رفيقة is synonymous with صديقة.


----------



## elyassouri

salam alikom
maybe.partener=khalila
i think so
the question is : what is the diference between partner and girlfriend?
the criter is time? or other special one?
please i need your help, i guess you live in usa,next month i will move to live there in RHODE ISLAND, now i am looking for someone who can help to prepare my CV in english/american.please if you have some free minutes, i need really your help
thankx


----------



## Arabelle

Khaleel/khaleela is not a dialect, it's classical Arabic, since you said 'khaleel Allah' yourself.

Once again, 'rafeeqa' can be a 'friend', as it can be a 'girlfriend'.
It originates from the verb 'raafaqa', which means go with.
You can refer to your spouse as rafeeq(atu) 'l3omr.


----------



## elroy

elyassouri said:
			
		

> salam alikom
> maybe.partener=khalila
> i think so
> the question is : what is the diference between partner and girlfriend?
> the criter is time? or other special one?
> please i need your help, i guess you live in usa,next month i will move to live there in RHODE ISLAND, now i am looking for someone who can help to prepare my CV in english/american.please if you have some free minutes, i need really your help
> thankx


 
Hello,

A "girlfriend" is a romantic mate who is a female.
A "partner" has many meanings. A girlfriend is a partner of sorts, but not every partner is a girlfriend.

You are new here. I'd like to ask you to please read our rules, paying particular attention to Rule #9 and Rule #22:



> Rule #9
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.


(That means don't ask for help with your CV in this thread.)



> Rule #22
> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


 
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## elroy

Arabelle said:
			
		

> Khaleel/khaleela is not a dialect, it's classical Arabic, since you said 'khaleel Allah' yourself.
> 
> Once again, 'rafeeqa' can be a 'friend', as it can be a 'girlfriend'.
> It originates from the verb 'raafaqa', which means go with.
> You can refer to your spouse as rafeeq(atu) 'l3omr.


 
I am aware that it is a word in MSA.  What I meant was, were you referring to a general MSA meaning or a particular dialectal one?  I see that you were referring to MSA. 

Yes, رفيقة means "companion."  However, it can be used to mean "friend," especially in Syria.  The point is that it does not carry romantic connotations.


----------



## Arabelle

I agree that rfee2at in many dialects means a simple friend, but rafeeq(at) l3omr means definitely a spouse.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I agree; in my opinion, the meaning of rafeeq(at) can be determined by the context. However, there can be some confusion when using the terms. Those who I know who speak Arabic use this term, however, it all depends with region, and personal preference, I suppose. 

P.S. -The same term "rafeeq" [as friend/girlfriend] exists in Farsi.

*Bien*


----------



## Josh_

I agree with Arabelle, rafeeqa can be either friend or girlfriend (in a romantic way). I know it's that way in Egyptian and it seems to be that way in MSA also.  I even looked in the Hans Wehr to be sure. 

To add to the fun of this thread, if you wanted to say girlfriend in a cutesy way you could say *صويحبة *(SuwayHiba).


----------



## cherine

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> I agree with Arabelle, rafeeqa can be either friend or girlfriend (in a romantic way). I know it's that way in Egyptian and it seems to be that way in MSA also. I even looked in the Hans Wehr to be sure.


OH NO ! With all respect to Mister Wehr 
Using رفيقة has a very very negative meaning : she's the woman "accomapnying" a married man, i.e. a mistress.
We never use it as a freind. (Of course I'm speaking about Egyptian dialect).
My friend (female) is sa7bety.
This same word is becoming common in Egypt for a girlfriend (by boys I mean), the male form is sa7by.



> To add to the fun of this thread, if you wanted to say girlfriend in a cutesy way you could say *صويحبة *(SuwayHiba).


 This is a very cute word indeed, but I don't think it's used anymore, we only find it in old Arabic poetry.


----------



## Arabelle

In Moroccan dialect, we use Sa7bti and Sa7bi to say my friend; the same can be used to say girlfriend.
The reason behind the confusion is maybe the fact that the notion of girlfriend/boyfriend does not exist in our Arabic and especially Islamic culture.

I like the word Soway7ebat too.


----------



## cherine

I agree with all you say Arabelle


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> OH NO ! With all respect to Mister Wehr
> Using رفيقة has a very very negative meaning : she's the woman "accomapnying" a married man, i.e. a mistress.
> We never use it as a freind. (Of course I'm speaking about Egyptian dialect).
> My friend (female) is sa7bety.
> This same word is becoming common in Egypt for a girlfriend (by boys I mean), the male form is sa7by.


I was actually going to mention that it can carry connotations of an illicit relationship, but I forgot to.  I actually had someone correct me on that when I was in Cairo.


----------



## Josh_

Arabelle said:
			
		

> In Moroccan dialect, we use Sa7bti and Sa7bi to say my friend; the same can be used to say girlfriend.
> The reason behind the confusion is maybe the fact that the notion of girlfriend/boyfriend does not exist in our Arabic and especially Islamic culture.
> 
> I like the word Soway7ebat too.


That's interesting. I had thought about that also after inquiring with people about the Arabic translation of the English verb "to date" to which they said there really isn't one.


----------



## cherine

interesting indeed, and reflects those cultural particularities that don't havee equivalent in the cultures that are very different.

We ba3dein lamma wa7ed salla7laq ghalataq fe masr, bet3ido tany leih


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> We ba3dein lamma wa7ed salla7laq ghalataq fe masr, bet3ido tany leih


su2aal mumtaaz!  aZunn inn fii shwayyit asbaab: (1)2aliil lamma asta3mil il-kilma-di wa-gawaabik fakkarni bi-tagribiti fi-maSr (2) aHyaanan baktib bisur3a wa-min gheer tafkiir, wa-akhiiran (3) ana mumkin mush zaki.


----------



## cherine

el 3affo ya fandem, 7adretak zaki geddan, masha2 Allah,
thaneyan enta aktar wa7ed shofto beyfakkar 

Back to the subject : I just remembered one other meaning of رفيق , it was used as an Arabic translation of the word "comorade" -used by communists or marxists.


----------

